# motoreductor 12/24v 1hp controlado por variador electronico



## jumado (Jun 2, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro
estoy buscando armar una plataforma movil extrachata operada por control remoto, para efectos especiales y movimiento de escenografias. para ello necesito montar dos motorreductores alimentados a bateria, lo mas chicos posibles, y operarlos por control remoto.
no encuentro nada en el mercado, a no ser motores que se usan en los equipos de aire acondicionado de vehiculos grandes y cosas similares.
el conjunto motorreductor no deberia superar en tamaño a media caja de zapatos partida a lo largo.
agradecere cualquier dato
saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 2, 2012)

Motorreductores IGNIS, son de Villa Martelli, Buenos Aires. Igual por ser los unicos (creo) los deben revender por todo el país.
http://www.ignis.com.ar/


----------



## jumado (Jun 2, 2012)

gracias, ya hable con ellos, no llegan a lo que necesito, encontre varias cosas en http://www.electricmotorsport.com
tendria que manejar un acelerador de moto con un servo de los que se usan en modelismo.
el tema es ahora encontrar un reductor epicoidal acomodable a estos motores, y ver que potencia final se logra.
gracias de todas formas
mariano


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 2, 2012)

Ahora entiendo mejor las dimensiones del proyecto. Te traerías el motor desde allá? Creo yo que sería más conveniente seguir averiguando acá en Argentina que hay un montón de empresas fabricantes e importadoras de motores y motorreductores, eso si, acá y en todo el mundo son caros.
El problema es el tamaño, media caja de zapatos es muy poco para un motor + reductor de 1 HP y encima DC. Estuve mirando en Baldor Electric y son grandotes (pesan 45 libras)
http://www.baldor.com/products/deta...neral+Purpose|vw_DCMotors_GeneralPurpose&hp=1
 luego un motor Leeson de 1/4 HP http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/e...xtag&utm_term=B236732&infoParam.campaignId=WI
Me encantaría conocer más sobre tu proyecto para darte alguna idea mejor.
Saludos


----------



## jumado (Jun 2, 2012)

mil gracias, te cuento.
primero que nada de electronica entiendo poco y nada, si de electricidad algo como para arregalrmelas.
yo me dedico en forma profesional al montaje de stands en exposicines, y termine siendo fabricante ademas de plataformas giratorias para autos como las que ves en el salon del automovil, generalmente la mayoria son mias.
hoy por hoy estoy desarrollanod nuevas, mas desarmables mas livianas y etc, pue las que fabrique hasta ahora son "mucho fierro" aunque muy confiables. dicho esto como intro, te cuento que se me ocurrio desarrollar, en realidad estoy tratando de copiar, una especie de carro extrachato manejado por control remoto que vi en una expo afuera, y que se puede usar para varias cosas, entre ellas mover un auto, o una escenografia etc. es por eso que estoy buscando los motores. 
la plataforma basicamente es un rectangulo de 1 x 2m con dos motores colocados casi en el eje corto del rectangulo, de forma que el eje de las ruedas queda perpendicular al lado mayor del rectangulo, y cada rueda seria tangente al eje, una hacia un lado y otra hacia el otro, te cuento someramente, de esta forma al girar las ruedas hacia el mismo lado el carro avanza, o retrocede, pero al variar la velocidad de uno u otro motor gira, o rota sobre el centro del rectangulo.
espero haberte explicado claramente.
entra en esta pagina y vas a ver lo que quiero copiar "a la argentina" jaja
www.bumat.com

nuevamente gracias 
saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 2, 2012)

jumado dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el foro
> estoy buscando armar una plataforma movil extrachata operada por control remoto, para efectos especiales y movimiento de escenografias. para ello necesito montar dos motorreductores alimentados a bateria, lo mas chicos posibles, y operarlos por control remoto.
> no encuentro nada en el mercado, a no ser motores que se usan en los equipos de aire acondicionado de vehiculos grandes y cosas similares.
> el conjunto motorreductor no deberia superar en tamaño a media caja de zapatos partida a lo largo.
> ...



Amigo, bueno seria necesario conocer el torque que deseas y la velocidad, en mas de una ocasion me resulto usar el mecanismo reductor de atornilladores a baterias.


----------



## jumado (Jun 2, 2012)

es dificil responder el torque necesario, a ver, necesito mover una rueda de maximo 120mm de diametro, para generar una velocidad de desplazamiento de 50m/s maximo.
ahora el torque no se contestartelo, experiencias anteriroes me dicen que puedo mover aprox. 2000k con ese diametro d rueda y dos motoreductores de 3/4 hp. 
ahora la verdad es que no se como hacer un calculo real para saber matematicamente que potencia necesito, y torque, para mover un peso de 2000k a  una velocidad maxima como la mencionada. o sea con que fuerza lo saco de movimiento cero, solo me estoy guiando por experiencias anteriores.
saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 2, 2012)

Es esto http://www.bumat.com/pdf/fahrbuehne/fahrbuehne_technische_daten1.pdf no?
Vas a tener un entretenido laburo!
Para variar la velocidad de un motor CC necesitás un sistema PWM (modulación de ancho de pulso) para alimentar a tu gusto al/los motores. Si no sabés mucho de electrónica te diría que todo eso lo mandes a hacer ya que vas a necesitar confiabilidad y eso vos seguro lo sabés. Sin embargo antes de pedir la cotización tendrías que averiguar el consumo de los motores y la potencia necesaria para que te puedan indicar qué es lo mejor.

No creo que sea necesario alimentar estrictamente con 12v, podés conectar varias baterías en tándem logrando voltajes múltiplos de 12, de esta manera se te abren más puertas a la hora de pedir precios y modelos de motores (por ejemplo motores de 24v y 36v)

Sigo pensando que los motorreductores IGNIS no son mala idea, en la página hay un modelo bastante interesante alimentado con 24v cuya tabla de modelos es esta 
http://www.ignis.com.ar/PDF/mr19_500.pdf
Siguiendo la lógica de modelos, el MR19-940-4000 desarrolla un torque de 500 Kgf/cm y 63rpm, utilizando uno para cada rueda tenés un torque total de 1000 kgf/cm en total. Con eso podés mover algo importante, muy importante!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 2, 2012)

Bien, te refieres a 50mts/seg. o 50mm/seg?


----------



## jumado (Jun 2, 2012)

50metros/seg estimado



neodymio, el motor de ignis que me mencionas lo habia visto, pero el mas potente tiene 0.20 hp segun la tabla misma que me acabas de mandar, creo haberles preguntado, fueron los primeros que llame, y me dijeron que no. si a vos te parece que va lo retomo.
ok con las baterias ya lo habia pensado, se bajaria el amperaje de esta forma no? en cuanto al control de los motores estoy pensando en los variadores electronicos que se usan en modelismo, y creo que por eso me clave en los 12v, porque no vi ninguno de mas voltaje, pero me imagino que se conseguiran.
el que yo digo es del tipo 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-148434785-variador-de-velocidad-rc-300a-para-auto-buggy-110-_JM#questionText_
fijate que opinas
me descuelgo por hoy antes de que la patrona me revolee algo, jaja, saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 2, 2012)

El modelo que te pasé es de 1/3 HP (derecha de todo de la tabla, motor MR19-940) pero la fuerza puede variar a tu antojo con las reducciones y por ende la velocidad. Lo que te indica la potencia es cuánto necesitás de torque y a qué velocidad, por eso el dato de la velocidad es crucial.
50m/s? Eso es 180km/h, vas a necesitar como 100 HP jajaja. deberías revisar ese dato.
En cuanto al variador de velocidad de modelismo nunca lo probé y ni idea si servirán, trabajan con muy alto amperaje y poco voltaje, se los usa para los motores brushless.
El amperaje no baja si agregás baterias. Por ejemplo ponés 4 baterías de gel de 12v 20 A conectadas 2 en serie y eso en paralelo a otras 2 en serie, tenés 24v con 40 amper. El Ignis 940 consume 13 amperes nominales y 150A en el arranque, habría que ver cuánto dura ese pico de consumo para ver si se lo bancan las baterías esas.


----------



## jumado (Jun 2, 2012)

perdon le erre totalmente, es 50m/minuto, los variadores q te mencione hay tambien para motores a carbones, de hecho el que te mande lo es, y si no pienso que se puede hacer uno mecanico, con una bobina y un contactor deslizanate, pero te encargo el chisporroteo y la interferencia con la radio no?? en fin vamos  viendo de movida mil gracias


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 2, 2012)

Creo que lo mejor es el PWM, aparte que necesitás un motor para mover el aparato ese
http://www.scram.com.ar/reostatos.html aparte de que no te va a variar la velocidad como el electrónico.
50m/min son, con una rueda de 120mm, unas 417 rpm. Vas a necesitar el reductor de 440 rpm que te entrega solo 82 kgf/cm y ahí hay que empezar a hacer cuentas para saber si anda, lo dudo...
El auto va a andar bastante rápido por la exposición! Pensaba que se iba a mover más lento.


----------



## jumado (Jun 2, 2012)

no entendi tu calculo, a mi me da 135 rpm por lo que aprovechariamos en la tabla el de entre 220 y 330, le erre en el calculo? igual estoy viendo en  el dibujo que una rueda de 150 va tambien y hasta mejor, estuv viendo la pagina que me mandaste de los reostatos, pero estos si no me equivoco hacen caer la potencia del motor, en cambio el variador no, pues actua sobre el ciclaje , son los que uso para los motores de las plataformas, que obvio son trifasicos y de 380v


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 2, 2012)

Perdón hice mal la cuenta, da eso que decís (133 rpm) y 106 rpm con 150mm, el de 330 es el idóneo.
El reóstato lo puse para que veas el tamaño pero no es lo recomendable por lo que mencionaste. Para reducir la velocidad de un motor CC le vas a tener que reducir la potencia si o si, no es como un motor de CA que le regulás la frecuencia y listo, ya que en corriente contínua no hay ondas, es una señal constante. El PWM a grandes rasgos prende y apaga el motor muchas veces por segundo, lo que hacés es regular el tiempo en que está apagado y el tiempo en que está encendido, esto te da el Duty Cycle que se ve en esta imagen
http://arduino.cc/en/uploads/Tutorial/pwm.gif


----------



## jumado (Jun 3, 2012)

entiendo. y como trabajan los variadores electronicos como el del link que te mande? yo creo que si le bajas la potencia se pudre el guiso.
tengo maquinas en el taller, que tienen variadores de velocidad que mantienen la potencia, por caso un router que va de 2500 a 28000 rpm, y en todos los casos la fresa tiene torque suficiente.
como veras estoy en la ignorancia total jaja.
tambien he visto qhe hay motores trifasicos, en la linea hobby, que conozco por ser aeromodelista, y nuevamente se manejan con un variador, que no resta potencia.
en fin, como primera medida voy a llamar el lunes a ignis, para averiguar precio del motor que sugeris he ir poniendo precio al tema. ya hable con algunos productores de tv cine y teatro, y algunos de fx y hay interes, pero por ahora va a ser "a pecho nomas".
te hago una pregunta: que calculo haces para saber si con la cupla de torque que tiene este  motor podremos mover un peso de 2000k.??
nuevamente agradezco tus "desaznadas"
saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 3, 2012)

Un motor de Corriente alterna (CA) posee bobinados en el rotor. La frecuencia de giro del eje va a depender de la cantidad de polos que tenga el motor y la frecuencia de la red que lo alimenta. A más polos, más lento pero con más torque. Con el variador lo que hacés es variar la frecuencia de red, que acá es de 50hz, para que gire más rápido o más lento el motor, pero son todos motores de CA!
Un motor de CC con PWM nunca va a mantener la potencia porque funciona apagando el motor rápidamente. La corriente continua no tiene frecuencia, lo que haces con el PWM es darle una frecuencia de prendido/apagado para bajarle la velocidad.
Los motores de modelismo son trifasicos pero no se bien como funcionan
Una cosa que cabe aclarar: la potencia nunca se mantiene, lo que es constante es el torque, al variar la velocidad varía la potencia (potencia = torque x velocidad, es un concepto que muchos se equivocan)


----------

